# Easter Weekend



## kingfisher2

Amos, great to hear you'll be making it! People will probably filter in from Thursday evening all the way to Sunday by the looks of the thread. I hope to be there from Friday to Monday....Make sure to mention MS for the group discount when you make your reservations.

Marc


----------



## broncbuster2

quix and I donated those waders for the use by any one that can fit into them. We had hoped that they would be put to good use, as they are still in pretty good shape. I don't have a problem with giving them to any kid that is able to use them. so i will leave it to you guys (Chef ,MWtroll).


----------



## mwtroll

HAY MARC THAT WOULD BE GREAT THANKS.
CHEF THANKS
AND BROUCBUSTER2 THANKS THAT IS A NICE THING FOR YOU TO DO.


IM going to be there thur. night to sunday morning.
fish friday and sat.
Looking forward to this we will have a good time hay Shoeman ill bring the wheel chair grease to keep the wheels turning.



CAPT. DAVE B.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Boy I'm sure sorry I'm going to miss this one. Have family coming into town or I'd be there to do my share of damage. Or was that the right word.

Man mwtroll my squeaking chair needs some of that grease somethin fierce. 

Have fun and save some of those fish for me guys. Also too look out for the bat deers. Theeys crazy critters for sure.


----------



## stelmon

Jerry, that was nice of you.

I would like to make to this outing but can't stay the hole weekend like ralf asked me to. Here are my options, is anyone going to be there thurday night to saturday or monday night to wensday? Thanks


----------



## Erik

Well I did my best to try and talk the wife into going, but she says NO She says I can fish on sat but she wants to have her family come over for easter dinner on sunday. If I can manage to get off work early friday I'll come up friday night and fish on sat, but I'll have to head back home sat night.


----------



## unregistered55

Holidays...Birthdays...Weddings...Man don't these Women now adays know that them are the days to fish? I know if I am ever gonna get married and stay married she better understand this part of life... Hope everyone can make it...if not there will be others!!!

STEVE you decide to go yet????


----------



## Steve

Like I said the warden ain't lettin me out. I'm going nuts. Basically have been a shut-in since 2/12 (hernia surgery) and now the flu. She want's us to do a "family thing" over Easter. Oh well, I can probably sneak down the basement and get some flies tied up.


----------



## Kevin

We are already planning to do a road show with Easter.
We are bringing the kids' Easter baskets, and we will hide them in the hotel room when they go to sleep. We told them the Easter Bunny will find us in Ludington.

In case anyone feels an obligation for Easter Sunday, here is a link to churches in the Ludington area:


http://www.multimag.com/church/church_listing.cgi/Ludington,_MI

I am pumped for the outing folks, got my reservation last night.

-Kevin


----------



## mickey

Its lookin like i may be involved yet. Still wiggling out of easter sunday with the family myself. 

Would this be an outing to bring my dryfly boat?!
Cant wait to use the thing.


----------



## Shoeman

You bet


----------



## kingfisher2

Mickey, if you aren't going to use it, bring it....I'll use it...

LOL....yes you will want to bring it!


----------



## Hunter333

If my restaurant is closed on Easter, I will do my best to make it. I am on Spring Break that week so I can get away for a bit. Have to check with the bosses to see if we are open or not.


----------



## slammer00

Where are all you guys going? To the West side or the East side. I will be going up with Weezer but im not sure where he is going yet.


----------



## mickey

Well, its official, Im in. I will be attending the Easter weekend outing. Man, am I ready too! A breath of fresh air will do me some good. (a couple wisers and a laugh or two wouldnt hurt either) Don't even care if I catch a fish either, well...maybe I won't go THAT far
 

I make reservations at the Land's Inn right? Will do that first thing tomorrow as I am off again to yet another party now. I am not sure anyone here has been follow my weekend sagas lately, but I have been fishin' for a girlfriend. If I go to another party with married women and chicks with moutasches, I am going fishing EVERY weekend.


----------



## stelmon

That's awsome mickey, hope to see you up there if I go. When you leaving and yes it is at the lands inn in ludington.


----------



## RiverNut

O.K. were in. Can't wait to see ya'll again and meet everyone else. We'll be there thursday night till monday afternoon. Did someone say "Wisers"? We'll probobly go North the first day to get some secret bait  

C-ya there 

RN


----------



## chromium

Just made our reservations! We're bringing our kids also. Sounds like a fun weekend and thanks Chef for the great price on the rooms. We'll be there Thurs night till Sun morning.


----------



## mickey

Stelmon, I will be heading up thursday night if you need a ride. I won't be heading back until Monday or Tuesday though. Let me know if I can help ya out.

When I call Land's Inn, just say I am with MS? (good thing were not the practical michigan sportsmen or else I would have to say Im coming up with PMS ) 
Looking forward to meeting everyone. 
p.s. looks like im fishing EVERY weekend.


----------



## unregistered55

Cool! Glad you can make it! Ths kids will have fun, and so will YOU! Did ya get one of them "IN-Room" Livewells??? They are a Must!...LOL!


----------



## unregistered55

Mickey we will get ya Crashing into logs in that New DryFly Boat!!! Glad you can make it It will be FUN!!!


----------



## Shoeman

Man, it sounds like the kids will have an opportunity to meet as well. I'm sure they'll have a ball in the pool

Now, if we can get the Chef to put "Welcome Michigan-Sportsmen" on the sign, that would be the fabulous.

Although, that might deter the Peta group from coming for the annual Easter Bunny Hug.  

Can't wait to see all of you again


----------



## quest32a

when is the deadline to reserve a room?? i won't know if i can make it for a few days?????


----------



## fishctchr

Trying to talk the wife and kids into coming up as I post. I think I will just make reservations and they will have to go, at least I will. The only stipulation is that Shoe bring an extra bottle of Wisers (can't find it in my area) and S.F.K. will baby sit me. Chef you need to take a day off and fish with us too.


----------



## stelmon

Mickey, thanks for the offer but if I do go, I will be going up thursday,(half day)right after school and then heading home on saturday night. I am waiting for my parents to be in a really good mood to let me go. I will be driving up there and would like to follow someone if possible there. Don't have faith in my truck. We will see. Is anyone coming home saturday night?

Nothing sounds better then having a steelie on my line for easter


----------



## mickey

when i call hotel, do i just ask for MS discount or should i ask to talk to chef himself? Just wondering the ins and outs here. I want an in-room livewell.


----------



## mickey

Nevermind, all takem care of. For anyone with the same question (even though i think saomeone posted this earlier) tell them your with MS.


----------



## quix20

i might come if i can get out of this deep depression of not catching fish. 

if i come it will probably be just for the day. i really need to spend some time with the wife and kids, especially when i have a 3 day weekend.

does anyone have any ideas as to what rivers you have in mind?? i will have my float boat with me so i can try to float (hopefully there wont be any snowy trees for me to go through this time! )

please let me know what the plans are. of course i know they will change once you get some devil water in you so i guess i should just ask what time should i be at the hotel on friday morning????

thanks for any info you can give me beforehand.


----------



## kingfisher2

Sean, PM me your phone number and I will give you a call Friday evening and let you know where we'll be Saturday morning. I am looking forward to sliming that new boat of yours!


----------



## quix20

check your pm box marc. thanks for the help

when is everyone fishing?? is it on friday and/or saturday? i guess that will determine whether or not i can make it up there.

thanks in advance.


----------



## stelmon

Chef, any rooms left. Lookin real good for me. I might be coming up early thursday mourning to fish. Half day at school and all were doing is watching movies. I'll let you know but the parent's are acting real nice right now so it is looking good.


----------



## DryFly

Mickey you better bring your Dry Fly Float Boat.
Mike and I will have ours there. We can work out car spotting friday night.

I plan to stop by for the festivities fri nite, get the plan and go home before the place gets raided. I will be back Sat. AM for fishing.

Steve too bad you can't make it. Do not worry about the surgery, just buy a girdle to hold your guts in when you fight the big Steelie. lol. 

Looking forward to seeing all of you and meeting new friends.

Splishot will be down south. Will there be anyone there to tell fish stories like he does?


----------



## unregistered55

I can't begin to touch Splitshots Stories...BUT I have a few good Stories about catching Steelhead in a SE River everyone refers to as "The MUDhole" last week, and I will be wearing the UGLIEST hat around while telling them


----------



## mickey

He's not kidding about the hat.....really.

Burn the hat! burn the hat!

I will definetly have my boat ready to go, dryfly! I will be arriving Thursday night. I hear your a tough group to miss, so I am sure to have no prob. finding y'all.


----------



## SteelYarn

I will be in Travers City and usually fish the betsie or boardman over the easter weeked. Would like to hook up with you Shoeman and meet some of the other members of this site. Where is it that you fish? What rivers? Let me know the itinerary, my wife spending the time with her family, I'll be able to get away. Never fished the P.M. and years ago when I was really green at steelie fishing I went to Tippy with an old rod & reel that at best could catch a few perch. 
Anyway I could prabably learn a few things from a vet like yourself. According to Bruce you are quite knowledgeable. Dont mean to ramble just let me know...


----------



## QueenSalmon

SteelYarn,

We are planning on canoeing the Bestie over the Easter weeend. I think we will be there Sunday. Maybe we could meet up. We are going with Huntnut, his wife and brother. It would be nice to meet some new faces  Stop by the Landds Inn after fishing hours...you'll have a good time with all of us cool folks!!!!!!!!! 

PS Hey should I make my jello shots again!?! 


QS


----------



## quix20

okay guys heres the scoop on me. the wife said i could come, but she will be out of town on saturday so i have to either take my oldest son with me (hes 7) and get a sitter for my youngest. or find someone gullable enough for both at the same time.

my oldest said he would like to go, but i am worried he would get bored to quick with it. if we go though i was wondering if there was a boat big enough, and with enough room left for both of us to fish in?? i would use my float boat, but i would have to try to stuff him into one of the saddle bags, and i know he wouldnt like that at all!! 

anyways, if anyone can help me please let me know.

thanks


----------



## kingfisher2

Sean, wish I could help you out on the boat...I'm a waden man...but I will tell ya this...7 years old is a good age to start. I can fondley remember the days my dad and I hit the Michigan City pier from 5 years and up. I would be willing to bet your sonn wouldremember a weekend like that for ever. And he most definetly would remember his dad's first sliming. The pier in Ludington, Manistee or Frankfort should have some fish. A day on or near the water with a kid is better than any day...hands down.


----------



## Shoeman

Steel Yarn, it would be best for you to call once we're all up there.
From the last count, there will be about 30 of us, including the kids and there is no way we can all fish the same waters, unless we take over one of the piers. 

Call after 9pm on Friday. 800.707.7475 and ask for the bar.

Personally, KF and myself will hit the White on the way up and try to find some uncrowded water the rest of the weekend. The last few trips up there, I was unable to hit the lower stretches of the PM because if high water. Hopefully it will allow me to do it this time.


----------



## Joe'sCat

I'm being told to ask: How many kids are going?

For those of you who've met me at some of the outings, my wife would always want to know how many guys, so she knew how much munchies to bake. This time around, I'm bringing her and the kids (girls ages 11 and 8), so she's putting together little something's for the kids for Easter. It's not a huge ordeal or anything. She's after me to get an idea how many kids are coming.

I'm thinking we can maybe put together some kind of loose plan up there one evening for the kids for Easter when most parents are around, but she wants a vague idea ahead of time for what she's preparing. I know it's hard to plan ahead for many folks, but an approximate number would be helpful.

Also, we have about 500 of those plastic Easter eggs (don't ask why we have 500 of 'em), we could bring some of those (I'm NOT bringing 500, takes too much away from my fishing equipment packing room!)


----------



## fishctchr

Great my kids will appreciate someone to play with, and the wife some adult company. Meanwhile we can go fishin..............
See you there !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I have just been informed that the pool and hot tub will be out of order through Monday. They drained them on Sunday to repaint them and have run into some problems and now can't reopen until Monday. Though I would love to get things worked out for all of you so the pool and hot tub would be opened I unfortunately do not have any say in this matter. I truly am sorry and hope that the fact that the pool is down won't stop many families from coming. I hope to see all of you this weekend.

Chris


----------



## unregistered55

Glad I got the "In-Room" Live well... 

Chris, the BAR isn't being Repainted ....IS IT?


----------



## chromium

We can bring our own Kiddie Pool, fill it and set it by the "In Room Live Well"

Maybe drain it and transport it to the Bar. 

As sportsmen, we must learn to Adapt and Overcome.

We're still coming.


----------



## Kevin

As silly as it may seem, the pool thing is actually a significant complication for me, or more accurately for my wife and children. The kids _love_ hotels for the simple fact that they can go swimming. Any time we bring up the vacation this weekend, the girls ask about going swimming.
My wife was more amenable (or at least accepting ) to me taking off and fishing if she could take the kids to the pool. We were trying to come up other with fun activities for them in the area (parks etc), but the hotel pool is always big with them.

I have to put on my thinking cap and try to come up with alternatives to occupy the kids time, or perhaps find other lodging with a pool, and support the Lands Inn by taking our meals there.

For any of you folks that are bringing young kids, what sorts of things did you have planned for them? I am interested in hearing any ideas from other parents.

One way or another we will make it work
Looking forward to seeing you all.

-Kevin


----------



## chromium

Amos,
We are in the same boat as it relates to our kids. My wife is looking into alternative things to do to keep the kids occupied. We are definitly going. We planned on taking the kids out pier fishing to keep them occupied, but that interest won't last long. I think it would be helpful if anyone that knows the Ludington area well could post some things for kids to do in the area.
Fishing, Bowling, Playground, Lawn Darts (OK, skip the darts).
My boys where entertained for hours once pushing around a dead mouse in the drivers seat of a toy truck. I know we can keep them busy somehow, especially if we get them all together.

We'll post ideas as they come to us. Please do the same.

-John


----------



## Shoeman

Amos, you may want to check out the Holiday Inn in Ludington.
They have an indoor pool.
888) 845-7004


----------



## stelmon

I'm in. Can't wait. All I need is a fresh hen steelie and I would be set for the weekend 

This is just my opinion, but I think once all the kid's got thereand met, they would all have a ball as long as there not shy towards each other. Then they would be saying, I didn't even go swimming, lol

Also, I am taking a big risk going up in my truck. Even though we got it look at and a bunch of other stuff but just in case, could a few of you PM me your cell phone numbers in case I get in trouble that are going up thursday.

Thanks


----------



## quix20

well, i found a babysitter and i will be up for sure. i just cant decide if i want to go up friday night or early (too damn early) sat. morn. 

i figure i will be no good for fishing if i leave here at 3 am sat. morn to get up there, i will be no good to fish let alone drive home saturday night, so i am leaning towards friday night. so if the wife will take the leash off a little earlier i will be up friday night.

chef, are there still rooms available??


----------



## tangleknot

Chromium, you forgot to add that we DIDN'T KNOW that there was a dead mouse in there until we got suspicious of how well they were playing together! 

Went through quite a lot of antibacterial soap that day!


----------



## tangleknot

For those of you who were planning on bringing the kids and concentrating around the pool, I'm checking into some alternatives for the kids. So far I've come up with......

Stay at the Landsinn at night and "crash" the Holiday Inn pool during the day!(Be sure to use LOTs of pool towels) 

Let the kids "run a tab" at the game room. Might cost a small fortune but they'd have fun!

Drink beer and wisers all day. Soon we'd all be saying "Kids?.....I don't know? Did we even bring the kids?" 

Lawn darts!!! Chromium might have had something with that one.

If the pool paint dries up enough, maybe the kids could skateboard.

On a more serious note, I'm checking around to see what there is. I would be perfectly content fishing with the kids the entire time but they're young and wear out after a while, especially if it's chilly. What I have found so far...

Ludington Park is open year round and has hiking trails, dunes, etc.

There is a light house that can be toured.(I know, BORING, LOL)

Unfortunately, a lot of the cool places I found on the web are seasonal and don't open until May.

There is a theatre, I'll call to see if it is a regular movie theatre or for theatrical plays. (The kids want to see ice age.)

I agree with Stelmon that the kids would probably just have a great time hanging out together once they warm up.

I'll keep searching, there should be some things in town, playgrounds, etc. I know, it's hard to top the pool, but it will be a blast regardless.

Sarah


----------



## unregistered55

Hey there is a bowling alley not far to the east of the Hotel....


----------



## unregistered55

Also, I am coming Alone but i am willing to bring my Sony PlayStation and my Extra VCR and Kids Movies for all to use...Mabey Chef can set it up in an Empty Hall or Something...Let me know....


----------



## mickey

You mean you WERENT going to bring the playstation?!? 

Anyone have a playstation 2? We need entertainment for the adults too 



p.s. NO, do you have "The Velveteen Rabbit"? It's my favorite. Leave Barney at home. He sucks. Forget fishing fellas. Im goin on an easter egg hunt, watching some flicks (and hopefully learning my colors and counting in spanish), and racking up the highest score on STREETRACER!!


----------



## Kevin

Boy, my earlier post seems a little whiney. Didn't intend it that way, sorry.

Anyway, I have been looking into a few things, most of which it looks like you already came up with Chromium/Tangleknot (though I did not think of the dead mouse in a toy car game - good one!).
- We will do some pier fishing, probably a couple times, but of course, I do not expect a great number of casts out of a 4 or 2.5 year old 
- We have a book called "50 Hikes in Lower Michigan" by Jim DuFresne. Two of the recommended hikes are in Ludington State Park; one takes you by Big Sable Lighthouse. 
- We are bringing a kite, and depending on temperature and wind we will give that a shot. 
- We are making a book for the girls, like a journal, and we are going on a walk to find different plants, animals, and animal tracks. Then we will look up information about them and write it in the books later.
- Tangleknot, we also figured on crashing Holiday Inn pool, or perhaps asking permission nicely
- I talked with a friend at work who said that there is a public park neat the shore which has a playground.
- Of course, any time there are other kids around, kids just like to play. They make up their own games once you get them in the same area.
- We also thought maybe a movie if a kid-appropriate flick was playing.
- I only have the old SEGA. I used to play it like an addict, but the girls don't seem too interested. I think the games I have are a little tough for them.

I am going to do a little more research online tonight and I will post anything interesting I find.

Take care and thanks for the input everyone.
-Kevin


----------



## unregistered55

> _Originally posted by mickey _
> *You mean you WERENT going to bring the playstation?!?
> 
> Anyone have a playstation 2? We need entertainment for the Adults too  *


Mickey, we wake up EARLY...FISH ALL DAY...and with the Adult Beaverages and the People from this site...We will be FULLY entertained and ready for bed by 2am!!!!


----------



## hoffie1

Just wanted to say to everybody good luck on the fishin. Sounds like it's going to be alot of fun. Be safe & drink a couple for me.
hoffie


----------



## stelmon

playstation, did you say play station. You guy's go fishing, I will stay and play play station, lol


----------



## kingfisher2

Just a thought for those of you with kids....Pool your money together and get one room over at the Holiday Inn.. This way you can all use the pool.....

There is a large park near the beach, but the weather will play a big part in it's use. You can organize things like drawing contests, treasure hunt behind the hotel with maps..etc. You can even have a scavenger hunt by getting a list of rooms we have and have the little ones go door to door.

Another thought would be to bring a VCR, a bunch of movies and set up a little candy store in the host room...have the kids earn a few bucks for cleaning the room,picking up papers in the hall, etc...and then spend their money at the movies.....

They do have video games in the pool area.... and with the previous post, it looks like stelmon just voluteered to babysit! Thanks Dan!

36 hours, then to Ludington.......

Marc


----------



## mickey

Alright, NO. I guess fishing all day will have to do.  

I stayed at Ludington state park a couple times when i was in college. Pretty neat place. Can walk to Sable. When I was there it was full of salmon and you could watch them like it was an aqaurium. Maybe there are steelies in there now. Was a neat sight. 
Also, if your pier fishing with the little ones, not much casting involved. Just throw your spawn bag out there and spend the day making up games inbetween fish. Have done with a young one before, was fun. 

I bet kids would like a bonfire. Roasting..hat, I mean marshmellows. Cooking up some hat, I mean s'mores. Would be fun.


----------



## Guest

Anyone with a GPS might want to look into a little GEO cashing (treasure hunting) with the kids. There are quite a few cashes in this area. also there is a huge roller-skating ring in Custer. Chucky cheese is only 45 min. south. The Little Manistee Weir should be packed with fish by now. I remember my parents taking me there when I was a kid. It is very impressive seeing that many big fish all in one small spot. If you catch someone from the DNR there sometimes they will give you a tour of the place too. There is also a Community College down the road. For 4-5 bucks you can use there pool (Olympic sized) and gym for the day.


----------



## stelmon

Just reserved my room for the weekend. Kingsize bed, man I will be sleeping like a baby. Leaving tomarrow either 5 or 6 in the mourning, will hit a river on the way. Then probably will meet you guys around 7 at the INN. Cya all there and Thanks chef for helping me out.


----------



## Joe'sCat

Is there a plan to meet up for fishing? Fishing for me starts Friday morning, I have no idea where to go, what to do! Is there a bait shop in the area where I can obtain spawn and last minute items before hitting the water?

Meet up Friday morning at Land's Inn, what time? For those with FRS radios, how about channel . . . 5, no "interference code"?


----------



## Shoeman

Joe, the spawn will arrive with Kingfisher Thursday night.

He will have plenty to get everyone started.


----------



## unregistered55

We Usually meet for Breakfast at Lands Inns Restruant around 7-8am...We can talk about where to go then... 1 More Day of WORK!


----------



## quix20

joe, like ralf said i wouldnt worry about the spawn. but as far as the last minute items and bait shops chef could answer that. i do know that there is a meijers right across the street from the hotel, and a walmarts down the road farther into to town. dont know if walmarts is open 24 hrs or not but i know that meijers is!!


----------



## Guest

Meijer and Walmarts are both open 24 hours a day. There are also 2 small bait shops in town however they are both the 9-5 type. There are a couple of good fly shops in Baldwin other than that there isn't much around here for fisherman. I would suggest bringing as much stuff with you as you can the pickings around here are slim at best for good quality sporting goods.


----------



## QueenSalmon

Great Idea about the one room at the Holiday INN!! We will bring our N64 for the kids to play. We only have a few games. We will also bring our Sony Playstation we have more games for that. You could bring stuff for coloring eggs. Hard boil them before you come up and then color them later. We will be bringing our 2 dogs. One husky and one beagle/bassit they are VERY friendly!!! The kids are more than welcome to play with them and walk them as long as there is an adult around. We are coming up Thurs night. We have some other outdoor play stuff for kids...I'll have to see if I can dig it out. It's packed away right now.

Oh Yeah there is an arcade down the road from the Inn and I believe they have go carts, golf and other stuff.

QS


----------



## slammer00

Hey what is the price of the hotel you guys are staying in and do you know if they still have rooms. Weezer and I are planning on going up there on sun thru tues. Just wanted to know


----------



## quix20

steelslam, we are staying at the lands inn in ludington. chef is kind enough to get a discount on our rooms for us. the cost is 25 a room w/o live well, and 35 for a live well.

for those of you bringing the playstation(s) what type of games do your kids like to play?? we have quite a few games here in my house, mostly the football, hockey sport type games, but i do have a couple of games meant for the littler kids also. some disney game, and a lego game. let me know if you need any more and i will try to pry them away from my sons.


----------



## knockoff64

Well folks, I'll be up from friday until sunday noon.

Gotta search for the ph# and make my reservations.

See ya at the bar!


----------



## mickey

Im all packed up and ready to fish!! I will be arriving thursday night and will wander myself to the hotel tavern for a frothy one after a long drive. I am geeked. 
Been looking forward to this for a long time now. If I dont see you guys in the bar tomorrow night  I will be at the Inn's restaurant at 7 bells. 
Let the games begin....


----------



## broncbuster2

This just keeps getting bigger and bigger.

Let's pack the house!!!!!!
Hope chef has enough rooms........LOL


(and the fish join us)


----------



## unregistered55

So does anyone want me to Bring my extra VCR or my PlatStation??? I will check this post around 11am Thursday from work...let me know>>>>Don


----------



## Shoeman

What a turnout. From what I can tell, we'll have close to 40 including kids, maybe more.

Someone remind me to pass a collection bucket for the site.

See you guys Friday night.

Jerry, I hear ya on the fish.


----------



## No Threat

Okay, wife and kids are out. The pool at the hotel was a big deal for them. Oh well, maybe next time. I'm in for fishing Sunday. I will be there about 9:30 Sat. night for a cold one. Do you think anyone will still be up? Anyway, see you all Saturday,

Jeff


----------



## DryFly

Great idea!

This is a good site that we all benefit from. If it was not for Michigan-sportsman.com, these get togethers would not happen.

We need to be careful not to pass the bucket at the bar. The donations could go to the wrong cause LOL. 

On the other hand non drinker who will remain sober could be the "designated collector" lol.

Count me and Dry Fly Float Boats in for donating.


----------



## Shoeman

Just had a little "birdie" fly by my window and drop me a note.

It told me the beaches in a certain area are fishing well. We should try to consider utilizing this information, since all of us will be able to fish together. I hope to receive an up-date Friday.

Can't wait to blow this pop stand


----------



## Whit1

Fishing Report: Manistee & Ludington
If the temps warm up a bit...and that could be a big IF......the beach and piers should produce some brown trout action with a few stray steelheads. Steelhead spawn is by far the best for the browns, either regular or floating sacks. Right now the temp is 44 with a SW wind. That should help the big lake fishing as it will bring in some warmer southern water.

The PM is going well for steelheads right now with fish being taken all up and down the river. The lower stretches are seeing "drop back" fish, with some spawners farther upstream.

The Big M fishing is decent as well, but the crowds at Tippy may not be worth the drive up from Ludington.


----------



## unregistered55

Ok no reply on the VCR and the Playstaion...I hope no one needed it cause I am OUT THE DOOR! See y'all at the Lands In "Watering Hole" Later tonight!


----------



## Kevin

Sorry NO, been busy and missed your post.

I called Lands Inn and they do not have VCRs in all the rooms (apparently certain suites do).
We are bringing a VCR. We can share.

We will be up sometime tomorrow afternoon-evening. See you there.

-Kevin


----------



## quest32a

hey all, ill be up tommorow night with my roomate. it should be interesting he doen't know the difference between a steelhead and bass, but i have an extra rod so i figure ill let him have a little fun. i take it everyone is meeting in the bar for sodas and such ill prolly be up through sunday night. sounds like fun, i am excited


----------



## quest32a

i am walking out the door in an hour, see yall at the bar.


----------

